# [SOLVED] Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

I have borrowed my friends game command and conquer to try it out and to see if i wanted to by it and play with him online, but when i tried it froze. I tried ending the install and tried again but froze again at the install screen when i was supposed to click next to start the install. It freezes at the same point every time, and when i end the program and it tells me the reason it says some thing about" msiexec.exe. " i do not know wat is wrong and i have read a lot of other forums but none helped. Is it new hardware i might need or some thing i can fix on my own with out having to spend money? please help ive been trying to do this for a couple weeks now and nothing has worked. 

~Nero


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

If you don't already have XP Service Pack 2 (SP2) installed, download and install *MS Windows Installer 3.0*, then reboot and try the game again.


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

it says that my versions are newer and that i do not need to install and then terminates itself. idk i herd sumthing about using hijackthis and checking for maleware and other things would u like me to use this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

Do a search in the Windows folder to see where msiexec.exe is located. It should be in C:\Windows\System32.

If it's in C:\Windows (*not* the System32 folder), then it could be an infection.

See *here* for more details, and post back for further HJT instructions if you suspect a virus.


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

i searched for it and it came back with 4 different results 

MSIEXEC.EXE-2F8A8CAE.pf C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
msiexec C:\WINDOWS\system32
msiexec C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\386
msiexec C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download \dd9ab5193501484cf5e6884fa1d22f9e


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

I'm not a security expert, just going on the details in my link above, so I'll move this thread over to the General Computer Security forum to see what our analysts think. If they say the file is ok, then we'll carry on and look at some other options.



> If msiexec.exe is located in a subfolder of C:\Windows then the security rating is 72% dangerous. File size is 90112 bytes.


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

thank u, koala for helping me, iam not the best with computers, lol those files i found in the searcg results is the s specific place where i should be looking?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

Those all seem like proper locations for msiexec to me

C:\WINDOWS\system32

Mine is sized 78,848 bytes

Version:

3.1.4000.1823

You can find that information by right clicking on the file in the search window and viewing the General tab, and the Version tab


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

thank u, for looking at that i just dont know wat is wrong then, i have hijakthis would u like to look at the analysis of that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

Thanks, Bob

What is the full error message?

As you've already had a few unsuccessful attempts at installing the game, see if it's listed in Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs. If it is, uninstall it, then reboot and try installing again. This time log into Windows as Administrator or with full admin rights and disable your antivirus while installing.


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Command and conquer 3 tiberium wars will not install*

thank u to tell u the truth that worked, thank u both for all ur help, it is much appreciated. thank u

~Nero


----------

